# Milk, bread, and a Blu ray player



## Skiman (Feb 22, 2009)

Shopping at the local King Soopers for groceries this afternoon, I notice that they are selling the LG model 530 (I think) Blu ray player in the seasonal isle, along with Christmas decorations! I guess this means that Blu ray has finally caught on.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to see at least one hi rez format doing well. DVD-A and SACD seem to be doomed.

I hope that Blu-Ray audio catches on. Then again, it has hi rez downloads to compete with.


----------

